# Sports Illustrated: Knicks Ranked Dead Last In The East



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Hiring *Mike D'Antoni* constitutes their biggest offseason move. He should provide an immediate boost to a locker room sorely in need of a new face. But the Knicks have been limited to minor changes in personnel, adding *Chris Duhon* (formerly of the Bulls) and first-round pick *Danilo Gallinari*. New president *Donnie Walsh* might not be done yet (*Stephon Marbury* could be traded or waived), but it looks as if it will take at least another year to clean house and get D'Antoni the right players to fit his system.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/marty_burns/08/13/east.rankings/1.html

Relatively same roster=same results. :thumbdown:


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

yeah, as the roster stands...we stink.

Which isnt a hrorrible thing if walsh is committted to rebuilding, might as well suffer 2 more bad years if we are heading towards light at end of the tunnel.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Truknicksfan said:


> yeah, as the roster stands...we stink.
> 
> Which isnt a hrorrible thing if walsh is committted to rebuilding, might as well suffer 2 more bad years if we are heading towards light at end of the tunnel.


exactly. until I see us out on the court I can't really disagree with this ranking.


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

We need to lose bad this year. I want Ricky Rubio.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

thatsnotgross said:


> We need to lose bad this year. I want Ricky Rubio.


Rubio in D'Antoni's offense = great fit for both. Rubio would be a huge get.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Next season.. Bad times. 

Season after.. Rubio-Type Good times.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Uh.....*

Rubio is probably going to come out in '10, not '09. Better think sweet thoughts about BJ Mullens. Perfect center for D'Antoni.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Uh.....*



alphaorange said:


> Rubio is probably going to come out in '10, not '09. Better think sweet thoughts about BJ Mullens. Perfect center for D'Antoni.


The hype will get to him. He will declare.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Ricky Rubio is another Knick Dream like Lebron James. 

The Knicks ranking at being deadlast has more to do with 3rd mistake in a row being put as the Knick President. 
That is why I put up the FOOLISH "2010 Plan" Post.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I wish...*

Dolan had the foresight to hire you before you get snapped up by another team. You're a visionary.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

but d'antoni does come to the knicks with an olympic gold medal


----------



## TRUTHHURTS (Mar 1, 2003)

USSKittyHawk said:


> http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2008/writers/marty_burns/08/13/east.rankings/1.html
> 
> Relatively same roster=same results. :thumbdown:



But if I recall the knicks were in the 10th spot for most of the season only a few games back of a playoff spot until March when they started to play more of the young guys.Thats why I never get these rankings because somehow the writers decide before they even play a game whose offseasons move will and wont work. 

The pacers will win more games now because they have jack,Nesterovic and Ford and thus they pick them moving from the 9th to the tenth spot

The Bobcats stay at 10 strictly because they have Brown

the knicks were neck and neck with both teams all season but they fall to last even though they add D'antoni,Duhon and a top rookie.

After the top 8 it really should be 9a because any of those teams could move up of fall down.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

I may be an optimist , but i tend to think the knicks season will end in the playoffs for these reasons.

1.Zach may be forced to play team ball...though it annoyed alot of knick fans david lee isn't a real reason to sit zach because he isn't a scorer only if the team is in need of boards is it even concievable ...and even then zach was the better rebounder last season, gallineri is however a guy who is coming in and looks like he'll be able to be plugged in as a scorer ...moreso winning really isn't all that important and being donnie and D'antoni's prized project i dont think they will need much prodding to put him in games for any reason , zach's selfishness could be a good way to get him in and consequently to play more because Randolph could seriously fall into the 20's in minutes with a repeat performance of last season's me 1st ball..

Zach when playing in a proper way is probably enough to get the knicks competive for a playoff spot with halfway decent contributions form some others...after he has revived his value somewhat i expect him to be dealt for a player that better fits D'Antoni's system.


2. this season the knicks coach will actually care about winning at least a little bit where thomas pretty much phoned it in after the marbury debacle....that he is actually a good coach with a style of play to keep the knicks playing hard is just gravy.

3. Curry should have a season in which he plays well, D'Antoni wants the ball in the hands of his guards as most guards who become coaches do, Curry is a really bad decision maker , but a very good finisher, the last season he had no decision making responsibilities he led the lesgue in FG%, under D'Antoni i expect him to be at least at 58% and in decent shape.

4. Duhon...the knicks haven't had a point guard who played consistent defnse and was team 1st since charlie ward's knees were good , on a squad where all of his other starters are scorers (eddy , jamal zach and either wilson or galineri) just making good decisions , holding onto the ball and hitting the occasional trey will work wonders for the knicks...i dont think marbury should start over him even if they were to keep him...i would let marbury lead the 2nd unit where their talent in stephon , nate Qrich galineri and lee should simply overwhelm teams...but either way they dont need marbury anymore.

5. almost every team thinks at this point it will make the playoffs about 4 will find out in november in each confernce its not going to be their year and will either start going through the motions ,have to overcome whatever injuries they have already suffered , or simply implode ...as the knicks did last year.i have a feeling next years group will be the pacers bobcats nets and either the bulls depending on the ben gordon situation or the hawks will have their issues to start next season.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

let's see... Last year SI had us making the playoffs and we tanked BADDDD...

This year they have us at the bottom of the barrel so no where to go but up!...... 

Let's go ...... knicks?!?


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2008)

Worse than the Nets? No way.


----------



## mynetsforlife (Dec 27, 2006)

> Zach when playing in a proper way is probably enough to get the knicks competive for a playoff spot with halfway decent contributions form some others...after he has revived his value somewhat i expect him to be dealt for a player that better fits D'Antoni's system.


You are over-valuing Zach. I think most agree he is total garbage, and actually HINDER a team.

Galli isn't a scorer, really, more of a play-maker. Though he can really slash when asked to.


----------

